# Political Humor for today.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

An old one but still a good one.



> Nancy Pelosi called Harry Reid into her office one day and said, "Harry, I have a plan to win back Middle America in 2014!"
> 
> "Great Nancy, but how?" asked Harry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Back in the Clinton Lewinsky debacle I remember Googling "Bill Clinton Jokes" and getting ?15 thousand plus hits! Probably still out there.

The press asked Al Gore (or George W, take your pick) "What do you think of Roe vs Wade?" He looked out his window towards the Potomac and said "Row or Wade, I don't think it makes any danged difference how you get across that river!"

Hillary once asked Bill "Bill, what do you think of the abortion bill?" 
"I thought you paid it!" Bill said! :rollin: :rollin:

Someone gave me one of those little daily tear off desk calenders with Clinton Joke of the day on it, and also one with George W joke of the day on it, too. Wish I still had them around.
I love political jokes told on all politicians, as long as they are pretty generic, not too mean, and no one takes them too seriously Politician's individual gaffes are OK too, as long as they are true and not spun or twisted too mean....Like Gerry Ford always falling down or tripping and stuff like that! Klutzy fellow.....


----------

